# My newest scrounge!



## FuzzyOne (Feb 1, 2007)

I really lucked out.  I saw a small time tree company removing three trees and received word from a neighbor they were cutting and dumping it by hand.  So I pull up in front of the house with an empty truck and trailer and introduced myself.  The guy said I could take it all.  :bug:   He then had me back up into the driveway while his guys loaded me up as I watched.  I only had time for one load, so I called a friend with a storage yard and got the ok for them to dump the rest there.  Told the guy to please cut the remaining logs 18".  I left and just talked to my buddy who said they ran several loads over and it's there waiting for me.  ;-) 

I didn't check my new book with pictures to see exactly what it is, but it all looks nice.  That's a 6.5'x12' tandem trailer BTW.


----------



## MrGriz (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice scrounge!

Judging from the pictures and your description, I would say it's:  FREE HEAT!


----------



## drewmo (Feb 1, 2007)

Great score, and perfect trailer for the job.


----------



## Harley (Feb 1, 2007)

Great score!  I hope you told tree company to give you all the hardwood they can take down!


----------



## DiscoInferno (Feb 1, 2007)

The smooth-bark stuff looks like beech, the other stuff I'll guess some species of maple.


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice score that will keep you warm next year


----------



## jabush (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent score
Looks like Red maple (all of it).


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats a freakin awesome haul! Love the trailer. And that looks like some great wood.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 2, 2007)

O'Yeah . Put'er in the bank and collect interest for next year. 

Electric ? Gas ? No thanks I burn wood and stay warmer doing it.


----------



## scfa99 (Feb 2, 2007)

Fuzzy,

Nice score.  Let me know if you ever need a hand with anything, i'm not too far away, in clinton.  i also have a splitter.


----------



## frwinks (Feb 2, 2007)

hahaha... great score... I have #'s for two local tree co's that I met just the way you did... they sure are greatful when you pull up with your own trailer... means they only have to load once and not bother with unloading  
fruit of my last trip 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v190/frwinks/SamuraiHill/IMG_6098-1.jpg


----------



## FuzzyOne (Feb 3, 2007)

SCFA,

Thanks for the offer.  I rarely make plans to split/collect wood.  It's more spur of the moment or I'd take you up on the offer.  I offered 3 other friends a part of the load after the guy is done with his clean-up, so if any is left, I'll send you a PM.  I had it dumped in Dunellen which isn't to far rom you.

frwinks,

Thats a nice scrounge for you indeed!  Can I ask why you don't have sides going up to the front on your trailer?  Is it because of tongue weight?  I try to put the larger rounds in the back, but I know I push the limits occasionally.  My trailer is a '91 and I really need to update the shackle bolts as I think they are showing their age.  I often thought about getting rid of this tank now that I stopped landscaping, but it sure is nice to haul wood.   :coolsmile: 

Here is my second free load.  Tomorrow the main trunk should be ready for the third load.  All this for a case of Corona.


----------



## FuzzyOne (Feb 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention that according to my new book, most of it looks like maple and a variety of oak.

Here's another random shot just because I'm so happy!


----------



## FuzzyOne (Feb 4, 2007)

Got my 3rd load today!!


----------



## frwinks (Feb 6, 2007)

hahaha.. amazing how much joy free wood can bring.. lol

I bought the trailer like that a couple of years ago to haul my buggy around...I thought about extending the sides full length of the trailer, but am affraid I might start overloading it...    It's only rated @ 7,000lbs and I'm sure I've already maxed it out once or twice (some of the wood chunks on my last load were well over 100lbs).  Next time I'll bring my buddy's 15000 lbs dump trailer. LOL


----------



## Mo Heat (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a fine score Fuzz. I'm truly jealous. Both of the wood and the trailer.


----------



## scfa99 (Feb 7, 2007)

[quote author="FuzzyOne" date="1170493422"]SCFA,

Thanks for the offer.  I rarely make plans to split/collect wood.  It's more spur of the moment or I'd take you up on the offer.  I offered 3 other friends a part of the load after the guy is done with his clean-up, so if any is left, I'll send you a PM.  I had it dumped in Dunellen which isn't to far rom you.

Thanks for the offer fuzzy, i was merely offering to give you a hand if you ever need it.  but if you ever have "extra" i would GREATLY appreciate it.


----------

